# Caçada dia 24 de Fevereiro de 08 na Arrábida



## miguel (24 Fev 2008 às 23:56)

Boas, pois é lá fomos nos os 3 meteoloucos (eu , Nuno e Rebelo)  para mais uma caçada as trovoadas não vimos trovoadas mas vale sempre a pena pela companhia e pela magnifica paisagem vou postar as fotos que tirei espero que gostem!


















































Abraços


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2008 às 00:07)

Bem, palavras para quê...
Um dia que tenha carro, vou ter convosco!
Cada vez me convencem mais que a Arrábia é um óptimo spot para caçar trovoadas!


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Fev 2008 às 00:33)

boas

a caça é mesmo assim, hoje apenas algumas belas fotos, amanha quem sabe umas belas trovoadas 

bem aqui fica então algumas fotos minhas 

















depois de uma tarde na serra onde deu para tudo, até para uns pontapés na bola no meio da estrada, fomos a Setúbal comer um pão com frango acabadinho de sair do forno que no mínimo dá para 2 pessoas  

abraços


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2008 às 00:47)

Muito bem, excelentes fotos 
Um mimo esta:







Orientação e hora ?


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2008 às 00:51)

Vince disse:


> Muito bem, excelentes fotos
> Um mimo esta:
> 
> 
> ...



Norte... aquela serra ao longe penso que seja a serra de Sintra mas rebelo corrige-me se estiver enganado a hora seria pelas 17 e qualquer coisa


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Fev 2008 às 01:07)

miguel disse:


> Norte... aquela serra ao longe penso que seja a serra de Sintra mas rebelo corrige-me se estiver enganado a hora seria pelas 17 e qualquer coisa




boas

nem mais nem menos a serra é a de sintra e a nuvem estava a deslocar para norte e cá está, esta foi a que estes nossos amigos viram 



kruden disse:


> Boas pessoal! Vou tentar descrever o que avistei hoje perto da Foz do Lisandro/Ericeira na estrada de Odrinhas. Estava a caminho de casa quando um dos meus amigos apontou para a esquerda. Vimos de relance uma nuvem em forma de furacão/tornado. "Tromba de àgua" pensei eu pq não se fazia sentir quase vento nenhum... passados 3-5 km as estradas estavam completamente alagadas, alguns cruzamentos até perto da terrugem idem: Ou seja, em cerca de 5 ou 10 minutos deve ter chovido e bem por essas bandas. Alguem do forúm presenciou ou pode adiantar medições? Foi a Sul de Mafra mais para os lados de Alcolombal, Odrinhas, Terrugem.
> 
> Um abraço a todos... e uma pergunta: como se denomina o fenómeno e que nuvem era aquela? era muito semelhante ao que se entende por tornado e se vê nos filmes, mas esta era REAL!




abraços


----------



## Nuno (25 Fev 2008 às 01:33)

Boas, e la fomos nós mais uma vez numa das nossas belas caçadas  Tivemos um pouco de azar mas n fez mal nehum, é sempre bom estarmos com pessoas das quais gostamos, ate demos uns tokezitos na bola, e para acabar em beleza um belo pão de frango e como não pode faltar um belo moscatel de Setúbal ahahah  Espero que gostem


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2008 às 08:03)

miguel disse:


> Abraços



Excelentes fotos!!

Foi essa coisinha querida que ontem descarregou, cerca de 6,5mm em cima de mim... mesmo a essa hora...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2008 às 12:05)

Belas fotos pessoal


----------



## seqmad (25 Fev 2008 às 12:19)

Saudações a todos, em especial aos colegas de forum Miguel, Nuno e Rebelo e parabéns pelas excelentes fotos.
Devemo-nos ter cruzado ontem na Arrábida, também passei por lá entre as 17 e as 18, e se me permitem, deixem-me acrescentar estas 2 fotos que tirei com o móvel daquela nuvem sobre o maciço central da serra. 
Avisem na próxima caçada, já deu para ver que somos vários na zona...


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2008 às 12:36)

Essa nuvem no maciço central esteve lá estabilizada uma série de horas. Tambem olhei para lá e pensei...que belas fotos. Vcs fizeram o valor de as tirar 

Avisem na próxima caçada


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2008 às 17:13)

Excelentes fotos pessoal, essa serra é mesmo linda já tenho saudades de ir à Arrábida


----------



## Minho (25 Fev 2008 às 19:37)

Grande caçada pessoal! 

Já estou a imaginar o miguel e companhia com os CBs pendurados à cintura


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Fev 2008 às 21:39)

*Temos ARTISTAS, no verdadeiro sentido da palavra.

Parabéns,  5 *****   *


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2008 às 22:23)

Excelentes bonecos povo! 

Já vi que este ano quando o IM lançar o concurso das fotos isto vai ser renhido... 

Tem é de mudar os prémios! 
Um maquina para 1º prémio é um bocadinho pobre!


----------

